# 2011 Merckx lineup released



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

Just got an email from Merckx as I'm sure many of you did, announcing the 2011 range. 

http://www.eddymerckx.com/e-series 

EMX-7 and the anniversary edition were of most interest to me, but at the prices they are asking (not included on the website, I had to dig a bit) I won't be able to afford either: EMX-7 frame/fork is $6200, anniversary bike w/SR11 and Lightweights is $21,000 :shocked: 

I realize they are trying to capitalize on his legend and the frameset incorporates some exciting new stuff, but to me the Merckx brand is not all about frames-the-price-of-small-cars.


----------



## HigherGround (Mar 3, 2005)

Well, it seems like the rumors of a steel bike being reintroduced are going to be simmering for at least another year.


----------



## dbh (Oct 15, 2008)

I hope that if they do steel, they do it right. Mike Zanconato got his hands on some MAX tubing, so it's got to be out there. To cheap TIG'd Asian made steelies hopefully.


----------



## southparkcycles (Feb 7, 2008)

I was down at the distributor the other day and didnt see anything new that resembled steel, but did see one of these.


----------



## dbh (Oct 15, 2008)

southparkcycles said:


> I was down at the distributor the other day and didnt see anything new that resembled steel, but did see one of these.


Looks like a modern classic.


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

dbh said:


> Looks like a modern classic.


Well, it looks modern.


----------



## raymonda (Jan 31, 2007)

Looks like a carbon bike with a classic case of a bad paint job.


----------

